# gentoo-stats ist tot, es lebe...?

## limes

http://gentoo-stats.org/ war für mich immer eine gute Referenz, zu sehen, zu welchem Paket ein gewisses Progi gehört. Einfachstes Beispiel lspci --> pci-utils.

Da die Seite nun, bis auf weiteres geschlossen ist, suche ich einen Ausgleich für diese Information.

----------

## Sumpfdrache

# etcat -b /sbin/lspci

# sys-apps/pciutils-2.1.11-r3

----------

## limes

... aber wenn's doch gar nicht installiert ist!?

----------

## 76062563

```
esearch -S programmname
```

 hilft auch oft weiter

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

dann kannst du es IMHO auch zur Zeit nicht rauskommen. Portage weiß nur von den Programmen die installiert sind, welche Dateien zu ihnen gehören und einen vergleichbaren Online-Service gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht.

Schade, dass sich einige Developer quer gegen Gentoo-Stats gestellt haben  :Sad: 

ChrisM

----------

## Sumpfdrache

@limes

Moment...

# which etcat

# /usr/bin/etcat

# etcat -b /usr/bin/etcat

Searching for /usr/bin/etcat in * ...

app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.0

also emerge gentoolkit  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Sumpfdrache wrote:*   

> Moment...
> 
> # which etcat
> 
> # /usr/bin/etcat
> ...

 

aber nur wenn das teil schon installiert ist! da hilft auch "qpkg -f <path/to/file>"

cheers

----------

## Sumpfdrache

Ach soooooooo!

Jetzt hab (selbst) auch ich gerafft, was limes meinte.

*Klong Klong Klong*

Danke für den Tritt...

----------

## rukka

Eigentlich fast schon frevelhaft das hier zu posten aber was soll's?  :Wink: 

Eine gute Referenz zu deinem Problem ist auch folgende URL.

(Einfach ein bisschen runterscrollen zur Suchmaske.)

Hoffe euch ein bisschen geholfen zu haben und entschuldigt bitte vielmals.

bye: rukka

----------

## SinoTech

Oder man baut sich sowas einfach selbst  :Very Happy: . Muss sich nur einer bereit erklären der es macht und hostet und ansonsten darf jeder Files und Packages posten die dann in die DB aufgenommen werden (Jenachdem was er installiert hat und wieviel Zeit er hat).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## JonSnow

Seit gentoolkit 0.2.1_pre2 gibt es dazu übrigens equery, da etcat und qpkg deprecated sind, ist aber noch im ~x86.  :Smile: 

----------

## smg

 *Quote:*   

> BAS/c is dead, LiSt is alive!
> 
> I've revived BAS/c again, but not only for gentoo!
> 
> Its new name is "LiSt - Linux Statistics" and it'll for whole linux, for as many distributions as possible.
> ...

 

cheers.

----------

## limes

meine müden Augen finden auf http://www.linux-stats.org keinePaketinfos  :Shocked: 

rukka:

merci, aber wieso sollte man sich für debian entschuldigen müssen?

Trotzdem schreibe ich in den Titel besser nicht ...es lebe Debian *g

----------

## amne

Debian ist schon okay.

Zu der gentoostats-Geschichte will ich lieber nix sagen.

----------

## misterjack

würde es nicht solche dumme flamende egoistische developer seitens gentoo geben wäre das großartige projekt noch am leben. naja nichtsdestotrotz ist mal wohl auf rpmfind.net sourceforge.net etc angewiesen um an diese informationen zu kommen

----------

## beejay

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> würde es nicht solche dumme flamende egoistische developer seitens gentoo geben wäre das großartige projekt noch am leben. naja nichtsdestotrotz ist mal wohl auf rpmfind.net sourceforge.net etc angewiesen um an diese informationen zu kommen

 

Es gibt immer zwei Seiten.

----------

## Genone

Bis auf weiteres verweis ich einfach mal wieder auf rpmfind.net

----------

## limes

Portage File List

Portage File Search

Dank an SinoTech

----------

## Genone

Nur als Hinweis, bevor noch jemand sowas anfängt: Es ist ein neues (offizielles) gentoo-stats in Arbeit, wird aber noch ne Weile dauern bevor etwas Testbares zu sehen ist (u.a. weil der bislang existierende Code auf meinem Server liegt, der momentan wegen Hardwareproblemen neu aufgesetzt werden muss).

----------

